# dwarf aquarium lily nymphaea stellata



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

Is this?


----------



## AirstoND (Jun 17, 2011)

Yes it is...Get that there thing into some pot or substrate with a lily root tab. Looks like it's trying to leave yer tank


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

Just as a warning, lillies like to float. Plant them leaf end/side up, don't be afraid to bury them fairly deeply if you need to.


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

Haha. I just plopped it in there w/out thought. Thanks for burying advice. How should I care for this plant? I have 3 tanks to choose from.


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

I've had mine survive essentially every possibly lighting/fert/co2 or no co2 tank...same plant and it survived everything. Medium to high light to keep it small and bushy, low light for lilly pads. Likes ferts, especially substrate ferts. I haven't noticed a huge difference with and without co2. If you let it grow lilly pads, they get co2 straight from the air


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

Kehey. Did yours stay red/pink with higher light? I'd like to keep the pink color.


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

They actually change color depending on light level, same plant that survived all those conditions went from bronzey-reddish in lowlight, greenish-reddish-pinkish in high light (low ferts and no co2 though), and brownish-reddish-bronzey with the lilly pads. The colors are crazy, I've had 2 completely different colors on leaves on the same plant.

But yeah, higher light should keep it red, ferts keep it redder


----------



## JackFu (Jun 6, 2011)

Don't totally bury the bulb. Leave the top half exposed.


----------



## psalm18.2 (Oct 16, 2010)

Boy has this plant grown and changed. I placed MGOS under the bulb and it took off! I have green, pink, and orange leaves growing.


----------

